# pretty interesting



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

im confused half of me wants a serra and half of me wants a shoal...wut to do wut to do


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Pick up a Gold Spilo for $25. It's beautiful, agressive and active. A 75g is more than enough room for him to roam.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

just out of curiosity...couldnt i split the tanke like 30 gallons for a spilo or elong or rhom....and 45 for like 2-3 pygos?

and elongs or spilos...not sure about rhoms only need like 30 for life ...and im sure 2-3 pygos will be fine in a 45

ne one agree?


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

the rhom i guess is outta the question cuz it gros so big


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Spilo or xingu rhom


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

Ohhh... u want to split a 75g for pygos and serras... IMO, yeah :nod: 30g for Spilo
and 45g for pygos. how big are the pygos?


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

well imma buy some babies like the size of a dime...and then ill ust buy a spilo or elongatus or rhom andput it on the toher side...i think...will it work tho?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

yonam said:


> Ohhh... u want to split a 75g for pygos and serras... IMO, yeah :nod: 30g for Spilo
> and 45g for pygos. how big are the pygos?


But they will outgrow that setup.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> the rhom i guess is outta the question cuz it gros so big


 A rhom will grow rapidly to 5-6" then slows to 1" a year. 75g will be good for a long time.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

pygos all the way solo or not


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

fury said:


> pygos all the way solo or not


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> yonam said:
> 
> 
> > Ohhh... u want to split a 75g for pygos and serras... IMO, yeah :nod: 30g for Spilo
> ...


after 1 or 2 yrs.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

I'd get a spilo at baby size. He'll grow real fast in that tank and be a guaranteed badass.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

the more p's you have,the more fun it will be.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

An Elongatus is out of the question, unless you give him the entire tank: they are fast swimmers, usually very active, and need more room than other, similar-sized piranha's.

Splitting up the tank for a shoal and a solo serra ain't no good idea either: both will outgrow the space dedicated to them over time.

I'd either get 3 pygo's (no more, unless you want to upgrade in the future), or a decent-sized solo serra.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

Elong or Brandti...

If you do get an elong for that size tank were talking like 700gph powerheads


----------



## mdserras (May 28, 2004)

i say a xingu. others just need more room and some don't need a 75.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

some person in here posted some information on an elong...and it said elongs and spilos at the complete minimum need like 30 -35 gallons for life....ill post it


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

rchan11

Tank: 
This active species is a very fast swimmer, and therefore needs a spaceous tank, even though it doesn't grow to very large sizes. At least 35 gallons is necessary for life, but a larger tank is recommended.
Because S. Elongatus is such an active species, the tank should have enough space for it to swim freely (length and width are much more important than height) and should not contain too many obstacles. Strong currents, produced by a powerhead, pump or power filter are be appreciated, since it simulates its natural habitat.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Whatever source you got that from is mistaken. You can not put an elong in a 35 gallon tank.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

thats wut i thought to


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> rchan11
> 
> Tank:
> This active species is a very fast swimmer, and therefore needs a spaceous tank, even though it doesn't grow to very large sizes. At least 35 gallons is necessary for life, but a larger tank is recommended.
> Because S. Elongatus is such an active species, the tank should have enough space for it to swim freely (length and width are much more important than height) and should not contain too many obstacles. Strong currents, produced by a powerhead, pump or power filter are be appreciated, since it simulates its natural habitat.


Forget about gallonage: an 80g tank for example can be completely unsuitable for piranha's if it's a tall rather than long tank. And what would you guys recommend for an 80g bow- or wavefront or corner tank: it certainly won't support the same fish an 80g long will....
Gallonage says nothing about the dimensions, and it's the dimensions that matter.

Elongatus are very active and fast swimmers indeed: I'd say the bare minimum is a 48x18x20" tank...


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

my tank is 5 1/2 feet long


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> my tank is 5 1/2 feet long


 That length is fine for an elong, but how about the height and depth: a fish needs enough room to turn around as well, and a 10" fish, especially a skittish or active one, needs more than 12 or 14" of depth...


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

66-17-18...they guy told me it was a 75







charged me for a 75...o well


----------

